# Speck Spook



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

So, in getting ready for two weeks on the Gulf Coast in Texas, I made a couple of these small spook type baits for speckled trout. they are about 3.5" long and weigh in at just over 3/4oz. weighted on the bottom a bit up from the tail. In testing, i really can't believe I nailed it so close, the action is great and I am sure MR. Speckled Trout will hammer it.
Yes it is pink with pearl scale, don't ask me why, but when I lived in the Galveston area (20+ years), speckled trout just demolished the color pink and I am pretty sure that has not changed.
I gots some big plans for these guys.....
Hope you guys like em.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

nice...and yes..the colors still work LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

LOVE the scale detail. May I ask how it's done??? Also, how long are the screw eyes and what type of wood??? Thanks, jim


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to throw them in the early am in hope of getting them mauled.
galvbay, the scale is really easy, you can use anything from lace to a plastic onion bag, wrap it over the lure, clip the bottom so it hold tight and do several light sprays of paint to get the scale pattern.
Also, no screw eyes here, that lure is through drilled with a solid piece of .062 #304 annealed S/S wire with a nose loop bent and the tail wrapped, ain't no fish gonna pull that out.
The wood is Alaskan yellow cedar, probably the best wood i know of for surface baits, turns well, very buoyant and even though I seal the wood prior to prime and paint, it does not soak in much water on its own.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'll try and answer, note this is how I do it and maybe different. I use mesh from walmart...it comes in all different sizes and shapes. I put the base on first, then the "scale" color, then with the mesh over the top of the lure body (takes some practice...ok lots of practice) I airbrush the top coat. When dry you can remove the mesh and it has the scales. I have seen some done where they don't leave the mesh on while drying, but I do or I get runs unless it's a light airbrush. I finish them off with a epoxy.

Couple different ways to get the hooks attached. Some cut the lure body in half, then cut out a groove, insert your wire and glue up the body. This remove the chance of a hook pulling out of the body. I did drill one out through the center, and a bottom hole drilled, then I pulled the wire through and down the bottom...I didn't like it as much but was faster. When I first started I was using eye screws but if loosing a fish is a worry, then the wire is the way to go. I have not had an eye screw pull out but still the thought in the back of my mind.

Ok, now I need to go make some. It was easy for me to get off doing pens because of the time involved in lures. I would spend days on a single lure. Pens can be done in 30 minutes LOL.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL ok so I took too long to type. So yeah...what he said LOL


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

guess I should have added, the belly holes are drilled and as the wire is passed through, it goes through the eye of a swivel. The hook is attached to that swivel. .
Also, after paint, the lure is epoxied with Envirotex light. I just started using System Three Mirror coat and have four lures spinning dry now. Can't wait to see how it turns out but that stuff was wonderful to work with.


----------

